
Show HN: Find and submit interesting Twitter threads - truetaurus
https://www.threadcache.com/
======
truetaurus
This is a little side project I worked on. The goal is to easily discover
interesting, provocative, captivating, funny (and the list goes on) twitter
threads.

Feel free to provide feedback and submit threads!

------
modernyogihippy
This is pretty nifty!

Twitter's UI is pretty bad at being able to filter for good content and I
always feel like I'm missing out on popular threads because they are buried
somewhere in my feed.

